# Ipsy Wait-list



## lanabuch (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been on the wait-list for almost 4 weeks now! How long has it take others to get off of Ipsy's list and start their subscriptions =/


----------



## Tanwundi (Sep 21, 2013)

I think it really depends but I got my first bag this month and I was on the waitlist for about four weeks.


----------



## susanleia (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been on the wait list for about 3 weeks now. Hoping to get next month's bag though!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been on the waitlist for at least 6 weeks to 2 months. Nothing yet.


----------



## MistySkebo (Sep 22, 2013)

> I've been on the wait-list for almost 4 weeks now! How long has it take others to get off of Ipsy's list and start their subscriptions =/


 it took me 4-5 months before I got excepted


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 22, 2013)

I signed up for the wait list in mid August and received this months bag. Don't know how I seemed to skip the line. Two of my friends signed up when I did and also received the September bag.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 22, 2013)

I was stuck on the list for 2 months.


----------



## lanabuch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm getting really impatient lol


----------



## SiteNo8 (Sep 25, 2013)

My account page says "monthly wait list". I wonder if the month by month subscription wait list is longer than the yearly wait list, or even if yearly subscriptions are taken on before monthlies. I've been on the list for 2-1/2 weeks, but it seems longer , lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 26, 2013)

I wonder if it depends on where in the world (US) you live? Perhaps they have different distribution centers around the states. Then your box comes from that distribution center, and each center has its own wait-list. 

Reason I think this may be the case is because of shipping options. It may be cheaper to ship locally and also quicker. 

This is all just a guess... lol


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if it depends on where in the world (US) you live? Perhaps they have different distribution centers around the states. Then your box comes from that distribution center, and each center has its own wait-list. 

Reason I think this may be the case is because of shipping options. It may be cheaper to ship locally and also quicker. 

This is all just a guess... lol 

Maybe, but i'm in Kansas in the middle of the country and was only on the wait list for maybe two weeks. September was my first month.


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Sep 26, 2013)

I signed up on July 16th and received my subscription confirmation email on August 23rd. September was my first bag, and so worth the wait. I hope you get off the list soon, I know how torturous it is to have to wait!


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Maybe, but i'm in Kansas in the middle of the country and was only on the wait list for maybe two weeks. September was my first month.


 Well we can rule that theory out...I'm in Kansas and have been on the waitlist for a month.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Is it possible that when a spot opens, they grab the person that had signed up for the wait list last? Instead of grabbing people who have signed up first, they grab the last person that signed up. They could possibly wait awhile while the unsubscribed list piles up to say maybe 30, and then sign up the last 30 people to sign up for the waitlist? That is my take on it, because my friends and I all signed up within a few days of each other an all were notified of being taken off the waitlist within the same hour on the same day.


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 27, 2013)

I was on the waitlist for 1-2 months.


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought about it and think the answer has something to do with Ipsy's bag distinctions. They have a predetermined amount of products in specific tonal ranges. And the person chosen has to fit into the available tonal range. Meaning, you fill out their beauty survey and they come up with a category you fit into. So ...fair skin/light hair...dark skin/dark hair, etc. So when a spot fills up, it's filled by the next available person on the list with the same color designation. Does that make sense? Just a thought, and a possible explanation for the varying waitlist times we've seen on this thread.


----------



## nanutter (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe? That seems like a really great explanation.

I do have a continuity issue though. I subbed to ipsy with two different email addresses (as a race). With the same answers to questions. With the first email address, I waited 4 weeks. With the second address, I waited 10 weeks. It's kind of a crap shoot. Just know that you haven't been forgotten.


----------



## HeatherS (Oct 6, 2013)

I signed up in the middle of September and I'm still on the waitlist. The sneak peaks are making it harder to wait!


----------



## lanabuch (Oct 6, 2013)

That seems like a really legit reason!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HeatherS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up in the middle of September and I'm still on the waitlist. The sneak peaks are making it harder to wait!

I signed up around that time too.  I had to stop looking at their spoilers, it was torture.  I can't wait to be off the wait list!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 7, 2013)

Could someone explain exactly how Ipsy works? It sounds like it could be fun, b don't want to spend a bunch of money for things I don't really want.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could someone explain exactly how Ipsy works? It sounds like it could be fun, b don't want to spend a bunch of money for things I don't really want.

It's like Birchbox. For $10 a month you get a small makeup bag filled with different beauty products. They are typically inexpensive brands or indie brands, but the sample sizes are usually very generous. However, I think I might cancel after this month's bag. I haven't gotten anything I really liked for a while.


----------



## cxoxo (Oct 7, 2013)

I was on the waitlist for about a month, so hopefully you'll get yours soon!


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been on the waitlist for a little over 6 weeks now, hoping to start getting this one soon the last two months have looked good!


----------



## sunflowerseed (Oct 11, 2013)

Any September joins heard back yet for October bags. I've been on waitlist since first of September to gift my granddaughter. She calls me everyday to see if she's made it yet...hate telling her no.


----------



## SiteNo8 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm still waiting, since Sept 15. Hoping for the Nov. bag.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 12, 2013)

I was on the waitlist for like 3 days. I have no idea how I did it, but it was awesome!


----------



## sletisa (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm going on 5 weeks this coming friday. I feel like I'm constantly checking to see if I'm off the waitlist yet every freakin' hour -___-


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just signed up for the monthly waitlist last week. I didn't want to wait, so I emailed Ipsy customer service to ask if paying for the yearly membership would get me off the waitlist to an active membership, but they replied and told me that the waitlist is the same for monthly and yearly subscriptions. By the looks of it, I could get an email anytime between the next hour, and the next couple months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In the meantime I subscribed to Beauty Army, which is like Ipsy, but you pick your 6 samples each month. There's no waitlist.


----------



## SiteNo8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, November is only 2 short weeks away. A lot of people who signed up in August found out at the end of Sept that they were getting the October bag.... Sooo, we should know in less than 14 days if we're getting the Nov bag. :clap


----------



## sunflowerseed (Oct 18, 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed for November bag, I'd hate to have to tell my granddaughter it might be December.


----------



## lanabuch (Oct 20, 2013)

It has now nearly been two months for me! I love my GlossyBox that I have! Birchbox I will probably end up canceling; it's not bad, but I don't like most of the stuff that comes with it. I was pretty impressed with my BeautyBox5 that I got!


----------



## lovesdogs (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi, I signed up to ISPY in Sept and i received my first Glam Bag last week. If you haven't heard anything by now I would send them a email.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovesdogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I signed up to ISPY in Sept and i received my first Glam Bag last week. If you haven't heard anything by now I would send them a email.
I just emailed them. I signed up September 10 and haven't heard from them. For those wondering you don't get off the list faster if you canceled and resubed. I got a bag from April-August. Canceled to try other boxes. Decided to resub in September and I am still on the list.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just emailed them. I signed up September 10 and haven't heard from them. For those wondering you don't get off the list faster if you canceled and resubed. I got a bag from April-August. Canceled to try other boxes. Decided to resub in September and I am still on the list.
Got a reply back saying they can't tell me where I am on the wait list or when I will get off.


----------



## dawn767 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got a reply back saying they can't tell me where I am on the wait list or when I will get off.
I feel like they should give that information or explain how the wait list really works, especially since it's so shady. I've heard several stories of people who got off the wait list sooner than people who signed up before them. Clearly they have some process other than first come, first serve.

But alas, I will continue to wait as long as it takes, because those Ipsy glam bags look worth it.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm off the wait list!! Have been on it since the beginning of September!


----------



## SiteNo8 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got my subscriber email last night, so I'm off the list, too. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## sunflowerseed (Oct 29, 2013)

Woohoo I'm off the waitlist too.....can't wait to get my first bag.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2013)

Boo I'm still on the wait list - since mid-September! Hopefully I get off soon so I can get the Nov bag too.


----------



## sunflowerseed (Oct 29, 2013)

I went on the list Sept. 10 and I just got my email this morning.....maybe you'll get yours today or tomorrow


----------



## danator (Oct 29, 2013)

I went on the waitlist september 12th, no email for me yet, booo


----------



## HeatherS (Oct 29, 2013)

I signed up September 13th. Got my email this morning! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## lanabuch (Oct 29, 2013)

eeeeek! I got an email last night saying I was finally off the waitlist!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got my membership active after being on the waitlist nearly 2 months! Excited to get the November bag!!!


----------



## Joni Mingus (Oct 29, 2013)

I signed up about 2 weeks ago, so hopefully I hear something soon! If not, waiting it is! Hoping for November or December's bag.


----------



## teamomof8 (Oct 29, 2013)

I signed up on the waitlist 9/19 for a bag for my daughter, hopefully we get an email soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danator (Oct 30, 2013)

Got my notification that i'm off the waitlist at 4am today, so clearly the email only comes when you're not looking...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celestialglitte (Oct 30, 2013)

Signed up mid-September and just received an email this morning telling me that I'm in for November's bag. Been really looking forward to this.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 30, 2013)

I actually had Ipsy once before, and was canceled because the debacle with GoGo Girlfriend resulted in my card being blocked for good. I notified everyone of my new numbers but Ipsy (or MyGlam, at that time.) By the time I remembered, I was out of their system. It was OK though because I got to watch via Makeuptalk and Facebook as they really got their act together and improved both selection and shipping. Now my regret is I didn't sign back on in time to get the October bag--I would have really liked that lip color!


----------



## ssarcophagus (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been on the wait list since mid September, and just got an email telling me I'm getting the November bag! Yay!


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah! I just got the email that I'm off the waitlist and will get the Nov bag.  I've been on the list since Sept 18th &amp; was getting jealous seeing some of the spoilers for this month's bag.  Can't wait for my first bag!


----------



## lovesdogs (Oct 30, 2013)

Did you get a bag for Oct.


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 31, 2013)

I finally got off the wait list!! I signed up at the end of August and am now getting the November bag. The monthly one. So hopefully alot of you ladies are up as well.


----------



## lindsaybeautyy (Oct 31, 2013)

I subscribed around late September and just received an email last night that I was taken off of the wait list. So it was about a month and a week for me. I hope everyone gets off of it soon!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone know ipsy email??


----------



## SiteNo8 (Nov 1, 2013)

Email Ipsy here:Ipsy Care


----------



## kimgoodwin84 (Nov 5, 2013)

I signed up in September. I just got off the waitlist a few days ago!!!


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh you guys! I just got an email today saying that I was off the wait list and that I was now an active subcriber. The email said I would get my first bag in the middle of November. I just got a second email that said I cancelled my membership. I did NOT cancel my membership!!! The email said they wouldn't bill me and that I would not receive my bag! I do NOT want to go back to the bottom of the waitlist! I don't know what happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I'm going to cry. I emailed Ipsy customer service, but I won't hear from them for a couple days.


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my gosh you guys! I just got an email today saying that I was off the wait list and that I was now an active subcriber. The email said I would get my first bag in the middle of November. I just got a second email that said I cancelled my membership. I did NOT cancel my membership!!! The email said they wouldn't bill me and that I would not receive my bag! I do NOT want to go back to the bottom of the waitlist! I don't know what happened



I feel like I'm going to cry. I emailed Ipsy customer service, but I won't hear from them for a couple days.
I just got back an email from Ipsy customer service (seriously quick reply). She said I could ignore the email about any cancellation. She confirmed that I am an active subscriber now and I will get the November bag!!! I feel lucky now cause it was less than a month on the wait list for me! I signed up October 12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 6, 2013)

From the sneak peeks they've been showing, I think we all got in a good month - I'm real exited to see what my granddaughter gets.


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 8, 2013)

Awwww yay!! I'll have to look up the sneak peeks!


----------



## lovesdogs (Nov 9, 2013)

Happy everything was straighten out.


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 13, 2013)

Did anyone get theirs yet? I'm off the waitlist and I got the tracking notice,but it has been sitting in some place called "DHL Global Mail" for 3 days. Tracker says "ready for transport to USPS", for 3 days now. I don't know what this place is, it has no phone number. After searching and searching their website I found an email address, but they don't respond.


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 13, 2013)

DHL is another delivery service similar to ups. Mine is the same. The same tracking number you have for DHL, put in USPS website. Mine is doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunflowerseed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get theirs yet? I'm off the waitlist and I got the tracking notice,but it has been sitting in some place called "DHL Global Mail" for 3 days. Tracker says "ready for transport to USPS", for 3 days now. I don't know what this place is, it has no phone number. After searching and searching their website I found an email address, but they don't respond. 





Welcome to DHL hell.  What happens is the bags are shipped out by Ipsy to DHL for distribution by your local post office.  But DHL doesn't move a package till it has enough till fill the pallet.  My bags were shipped on the 8th and went to Forest Park, GA where it sat till the 11th and today it has gone to my post office in my city so I should get them Friday.

You will learn that DHL sucks.


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 13, 2013)

When I do that the USPS tracking says "arrived at shipping partner facility" and gives the same date (11/10/13) as the arrival date there. It says nothing about recceiving it from DHL. Sounds to me like it just stopped at DHL and has never been forwarded to USPS.  Did you get yours?


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome to DHL hell.  What happens is the bags are shipped out by Ipsy to DHL for distribution by your local post office.  But DHL doesn't move a package till it has enough till fill the pallet.  My bags were shipped on the 8th and went to Forest Park, GA where it sat till the 11th and today it has gone to my post office in my city so I should get them Friday.

You will learn that DHL sucks. 
Well darn. I kinda sorta promised my granddaughter she'd get it this week.....I may have to apologize


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunflowerseed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well darn. I kinda sorta promised my granddaughter she'd get it this week.....I may have to apologize 





I always give it around 10 days from the initial time it shipped.  I don't know what part of the county you are in but my bag either goes to GA or KY before coming to me.  I've found that GA gets it to me faster than KY.


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in a Dallas suburb and it's actually sitting at a DHL facility in another Dallas suburb, that's why I don't understand the 3 days. Oh well I'll give it a few more.....well actually I guess I don't have a choice but to give it a few more


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunflowerseed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I do that the USPS tracking says "arrived at shipping partner facility" and gives the same date (11/10/13) as the arrival date there. It says nothing about recceiving it from DHL. Sounds to me like it just stopped at DHL and has never been forwarded to USPS.  Did you get yours?
I actually got mine yesterday! Super impressed for my first bag! 

I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## sunflowerseed (Nov 14, 2013)

It finally says "out for delivery" so hopefully she'll get it today. I looked at her glam room already and it shows perfect stuff for her - I didn't tell her there was a website or a glam room, cause I didn't want her to look in advance.....she'll love it!!!!!


----------



## lanabuch (Nov 14, 2013)

awww yay! she's gonna love it! I always cheat on my subscriptions and look ahead; I wish I wouldn't!


----------



## lanabuch (Feb 23, 2014)

I actually ended up cancelling mine....I didn't like the quality of products, although the price wasn't bad for what you got.


----------



## Jennifer Marie (Feb 28, 2014)

that is logical and i would believe that


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 1, 2014)

> I've been on the wait-list for almost 4 weeks now! How long has it take others to get off of Ipsy's list and start their subscriptions =/


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 1, 2014)

I wasn't on that long MAYBE two weeks. I kept signing in like every day and clicking subscribe.. Maybe they got tired of it. ;-)


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 2, 2014)

Just FYI, it seems like lots of people are cancelling their extra subs lately, so maybe the ipsy waitlist will be shorter now.

I subbed and got on the waitlist in November 2013, and was off in time to receive the February 2014 bag.


----------



## Hottmomma80 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was on the wait list on IPSY, till i invited people from my facebook account then i was taken off of the waitlist.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been on the waitlist since December, and I just received my email that I am now off the waitlist. I'm excited to get my first bag.


----------



## LeLinda Dion (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was on the wait list on IPSY, till i invited people from my facebook account then i was taken off of the waitlist.
Maybe that's how I got off so fast? I was sharing the link on Twitter and Facebook everyday.


----------



## LAuclair (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been wondering the same thing!  I subscribed and followed all the steps (share on FB, follow on Instagram, subscribe to YouTube channels) but I am still showing the "skip the wait" message.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 8, 2014)

Another to add to the waitlist line! I signed up at the very beginning of April I think because I really wanted the April bag, but it looks like its going to be awhile before I get it. Which kinda sucks because I don't have as much interest in Birchbox to tide me over. I might try Beauty Box 5.


----------



## lethalglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait is it true that if you sub from another person's referral link you're not put on a waitlist? I heard that from a beauty vlogger (i forget which one)


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 9, 2014)

^ I think it's the opposite, in the sense that:

1. Person A signs up for Ipsy, gets Wait-Listed

This Person A could have used someone's referral link to sign up, but that does not impact Person A's Wait List status

2. Person A (although on Wait List) is given a referral link to refer/recruit others (and potential to gain ipsy pts, etc)

3. Person A shares referral link vial Facebook, etc.

4. Person B uses Person A's referral link and signs up for Ipsy, Person B is Wait-Listed

5. Person A is OFF Wait List from Person B joining up using Person A's referral link &amp; Person A receives referral Ipsy points

Meanwhile, Person B essentially becomes new Person A in that they are Wait Listed and if someone uses Person B's referral link, then Person B gets OFF Wait List.

So sharing your referral link and getting someone to sign up to Ipsy is the 'fast-track' way OFF the Wait List, not just using someone's referral link.

Hope this helps (and is correct).


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

I was on the wait list for about 2 months. Its worth the wait!


----------



## Pixels (Apr 11, 2014)

Copied and pasted from Face Book...Want a Glam Bag? Glam up your 2014 starting with the May Glam Bag! For a limited time we're making it easier than ever to hop off the Waitlist and start enjoying a Glam Bag each month. Existing Waitlisters: FIRST sign in to ipsy.com and THEN click here: http://mygl.am/SkipTheWaitlist. There are very limited spots still available... Hurry!


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh snap I think this worked for me! Woot!


----------



## oppenlj9023 (Apr 16, 2014)

This worked! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Pixels (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *oppenlj9023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This worked! Thank you for sharing!!!
Great, I'm glad. It came up on my Face book feed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 16, 2014)

I cancelled Ipsy around December and almost immediately started to miss coming home to those metallic magenta mailers. I've been waitlisted now for over 3 months. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that I've un-subbed twice in the past two years, so this is my third time signing back up. And I don't want to share anything on Facebook just to get back in. So...oh, well.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 17, 2014)

When you share a post on Facebook, you can set it so that it only is visible to you so that you don't feel like you're spamming people. That's what I did.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh! Good to know! Their privacy settings sometimes confuse the crap out of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarrieS (Apr 25, 2014)

I was on the wait list for 6 weeks, and then I emailed their Help desk. My email basically said, "I don't understand your business model. Do you want my money or do you NOT want my money." Got a response within two hours that my subscription was active. Woot! witches win!


----------



## Lillykat86 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was put on the waiting list May 31st, I thought I was going to have to wait forever and I came on here a few mins ago and seen that some people haven't got theirs for a few months and I got sad :-( So went to their site and shared them on Facebook and subscribed to their June bag and not even a min later I got a e-mail saying I was off the waiting list and I will receive my first bag next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was it that simple, maybe I should have done that the first day lol!! IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

